
Ex-Apple employee charged with stealing self-driving car secrets - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/10/ex-apple-employee-charged-with-stealing-self-driving-car-secrets/
======
kylec
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17502247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17502247)

